# Help with simple SHRIMP TANK



## PM (19 Jul 2010)

Hi, I have a spare 12x8x8" clearseal, I'd like to turn it into as simple and low maint a shrimp tank as possible.

Can anyone recommend any good journals on here or elsewhere. I have searched a lot but to no avail. Or any tips will be much appreciated. 

I was thinking just get a light and small internal filter and bung a load of javamoss in the bottom with no substrate. Dunno if this would work or not. Don't want to dose or WC, no CO2 either, so I dunno what light would be good...

Thanks, 
Paul.


----------



## magpie (19 Jul 2010)

This is a whole thread of different low-tech tanks... might be useful to look at:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...w-tech-(non-CO2)-tanks-post-your-pics!/page11


----------



## PM (19 Jul 2010)

Thanks, any tips on filter & light would be great too cheers..


----------



## magpie (19 Jul 2010)

The clip-on lights from plantedbox.com are pretty good - they do 9w, 11w and 18w - I haven't worked out what your total volume is, but would have thought one of those would be ok?

filter - a lot of people go for Hang On Back filter - they have the Azoon Mignon at Aquatic Essentials if you google them, you'll find one. 

good luck

m


----------



## Garuf (19 Jul 2010)

On that thread there's a poster called tipoman who I'm sure have posted plantbrains tank as his own.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jul 2010)

I have some nanos with hang on filters and cheap IKEA lights 

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=6731

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=11877

and a low tech 54l

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2169

Enjoy!


----------



## PM (19 Jul 2010)

Thanks 

Don't those hang on filters make a noise with the water entering from above? It's going to be about 2 foot from my bed so need a silent filter. Can anyone recommend a small internal one good for shrimp?

I'd like this 9w light:
http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=84&mid=10&lan=en&sub=&id=4

But as we all know Arcadia's Tropical lamp is very pink. Does anyone know if I could change the bulb to a different one?


----------



## PM (19 Jul 2010)

Also, where could I get a 10x8x8" tank from? Any idea on price too? 

Ta,
Paul


----------



## NeilW (20 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Don't those hang on filters make a noise with the water entering from above? It's going to be about 2 foot from my bed so need a silent filter. Can anyone recommend a small internal one good for shrimp?


The HOB type filters by their nature won't be silent as they have a waterfall return.  The issue with internal filters will be the size in a tank that small as it will take up a good chunk of space.  I just spotted this on AE which looks like it would be good but I don't know if its quiet;
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/aquael-fan-filter-mikro-plus-p-2428.html 

I think something in design like the Zoo Med 501 or Eden 501 would be be the way to go as you have benefit of being out of the tank like an external but being smaller and sitting at the same level of the tank.  Eheim are coming out with the 'Aquacompact' which could tick all the boxes for you as its a similar idea of having a small external at the same level of the tank but will have the Eheim build quality = silent.    

I've found that specific 'nano' filters on the market are few and far between and those that do exist aren't necessarily silent or well made but I would liked to be proved wrong!



			
				PM said:
			
		

> But as we all know Arcadia's Tropical lamp is very pink. Does anyone know if I could change the bulb to a different one?


I know you can get replacements for the 11watt model from Lampspecs so that may be worth checking out.  I would recommend getting the Aquaqube 9watt from Plantedbox as it already comes with a bulb with a nice white light spectrum.
http://www.plantedbox.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=77&products_id=333

Oh and heres my low-tech shrimp nano if you wanted some ideas for plants or whatever;
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10577


----------



## PM (20 Jul 2010)

That's very helpful, thanks 

I think I would get the AQ light. One thing on my mind though, I have been doing a lot of reading on low tech nano setup, and I think the 9 watts for 3gal (12L) might be too high? I don't want to fertilize, or add co2, or do water changes hardly ever, maybe just add traces once in a while or something.

Are there any even lower powered light? I really don't want to end up with another high maint tank, the one I have already does my head in!

I want to go with an internal filter just because I don't have space on my small desk for an external, otherwise I'd get one, I did use an eden 501 on this tank once, but leant it to someone and they broke it anyway.

Your nano is beautiful!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## NeilW (20 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> That's very helpful, thanks
> 
> I think I would get the AQ light. One thing on my mind though, I have been doing a lot of reading on low tech nano setup, and I think the 9 watts for 3gal (12L) might be too high? I don't want to fertilize, or add co2, or do water changes hardly ever, maybe just add traces once in a while or something.
> 
> ...



Cheers Paul   

How about one of those LED lights that come with the Dymax IQ3 nano;
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DYMAX-Mini-Aq...plies_Fish?hash=item2556facf4c#ht_4200wt_1008
Very low powered thing so that may be just the job.

I'd recommend either setting up with mature plants or dry starting if your going low-tech as you'll be waiting forever for it to grow in (unless you like that thing!)

I wouldn't recommend the Hagen Elite Mini filters if you come across them as theyre quite noisy and mine broke fairly quick.  My dads got one of these that came with his Arctank which is quietish and runs well;
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...er-bio-200-power-filter-arcadia-classica.html
TBH though with a lot of those small filters they're very samey with what your getting.


----------



## PM (20 Jul 2010)

Yeah I just saw those Dymax lights just before you posted! They look good, though I wasn't sure if they were lower powered than a PC light.

I think I'm gonna go for the Dennerle Nano Clean filter;

http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nano-Clean-Corner-filter-for-mini-aquaria.phtml

as it won't suck my cherry shrimp up!

I plan to plant very heavily to start with too.

So you know how many watts that Dymax light would be comparable to in PC? Like 5 watts??

Thanks again.


----------



## magpie (20 Jul 2010)

Since we're here... this is my superfish Aqua Qube, heavily planted, growing out under the Dry Start Method (taken from on top - in the end, there'll be a path of Hc and taller plants on either side - probably a moss wall at the back)

light came with it - 18w

Got a Tetratex ex600 filter and still sorting heating - may end up with inline heater







m


----------



## NeilW (20 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Yeah I just saw those Dymax lights just before you posted! They look good, though I wasn't sure if they were lower powered than a PC light.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go for the Dennerle Nano Clean filter;
> 
> ...



I forgot about the Dennerle filters, they're meant to be pretty good and as an added plus its mounted in the corner so that sounds like a good choice for what your after .  May even have German build quality as its a German company so should be quiet.

Yeah I think the Dymax would probably be like 5watts, theyre pretty puny as I've some people were replacing them only with 9watt arcpods as an 'upgrade'.  



			
				magpie said:
			
		

> Since we're here... this is my superfish Aqua Qube, heavily planted, growing out under the Dry Start Method


Looking good!


----------



## PM (20 Jul 2010)

Neil, is it the 9w that you have on your nano or the 11w, as nice as the light looks it also looks pretty bright.

Ta


----------



## Brenmuk (21 Jul 2010)

Another approach to consider is this

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/62825-new-npt-shrimp-tanks.html

The only equipment used is the light although here in the UK you probably need a heater as well.


----------



## NeilW (21 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Neil, is it the 9w that you have on your nano or the 11w, as nice as the light looks it also looks pretty bright.
> 
> Ta



Its the 11w but the 9w is the same in colour temperature so it should look just as 'bright', the only difference is the unit itself is shorter in length


----------



## PM (21 Jul 2010)

Okay I've ordered the Dennerle nano clean filter & the Dymax LED light 

Gonna go with flora-base & xingu sand.

Was gonna try dry start method for the first time but I don't think it's gonna work as probably all plants will be moss, anabius & fern.

Oh well!


----------



## NeilW (21 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Okay I've ordered the Dennerle nano clean filter & the Dymax LED light
> 
> Gonna go with flora-base & xingu sand.
> 
> ...



Sounds good   

I think both anubias and moss will be OK dry-start as long as you keep the moisture levels up at the start and then you can slowly decrease it.

Also if I were you I wouldn't do no water changes from the start, but slowly decrease the frequency and see how the shrimp react.  I've noticed that they move slower and eat less if in need of a water change, so just see how you go instead of setting yourself out to be entirely no water changes


----------



## PM (21 Jul 2010)

Ok, cool thanks.

It's going to be a learning curve (again), just feel like I've got to grips with EI/High Tech after 2 years!!

Just hope it's simple, as my aim is very low maint.

My CO2 just ran out on my tank    !


----------



## PM (21 Jul 2010)

Just a bit worried about algae! (on this nano)!


----------



## PM (21 Jul 2010)

I'd love ti to look liek the first one one this page!!

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/11044-Low-tech-(non-CO2)-tanks-post-your-pics!

YUM!


----------



## NeilW (22 Jul 2010)

You shouldn't get algae on this tank if you keep the lighting low (which it is from that dymax).  If you use already mature media and grow the tank out first I'm sure you won't have issues.  

That tank is nice, the moss especially.  If you read on he gave it a kick start with DIY CO2 for the first couple of months.  You can achieve a similar 'kick start' with a the DSM but it would be better as you have access to unlimited atmospheric CO2


----------

